# Communication entre idevice & autres



## Exulan (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour tous le monde,

Voilà, je vous expose mon petit souci, je suis l'heureux possesseur de plusieurs idevice et autres matos high tech dont voici la liste :

- 2 Pc
- un iMac 27 pouces Intel sous lion
- un iPad 1 non jb sous iOS 5
- un iPhone 4 non jb sous iOS 5
- 2 iPhones 3 gs sous iOS 4 cassés mais qui servent de stockage de masse pour la musique

Donc en résumé, chez moi c'est un peu une annexe de la NASA, sauf que tous mes joujoux, ne communiquent pas entre eux de la manière que je souhaite. Je vois ci et la, des propositions, tant d'Apple que de fournisseur/ devellopeurs variés, mais je suis un peu perdu.

En clair, mon rêve, serait que l'imac, dont je me sert également pour de la retouche photo, serve de "base" pour streamer films, musique, photos le tout, avec le moins de fils possibles. Sachant que je possède une PS3 et une livebox, je souhaite faire atterrir mes flux vidéo sur ma tv ( et pas seulement les films loués sur iTune ) et ma musique sur mon homme cinéma.

Je suis prêt à investir un peu, dans le domaine du raisonnable ( genre un Apple Tv par ex )

Quels sont les logiciels/app les plus indiquées pour cette utilisation?

Je suis désolé d'avance si ce post est une redite d'au autre ou si il est poste dans la mauvaise section.

Et encore merci d'avance de votre aide.

P.s: je précise que mes flux vidéo ne seront pas destinés à être envoyés uniquement sur la Tv, mais sur tout ce qui a un écran dans la maison! Idem pour la zique, le tout, mais je pense que vous l'avez bien compris, totallement dematerialise et stocke en dur uniquement sur l'imac

Bien à vous

 Damien


----------

